# 2015 R100 schedule



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone heard any dates yet. Really hoping one is close to me. My son is wanting to shoot one of these.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Still finializing a few of the last locations.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope there is one close


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

So do i


----------



## Psedreamseason1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*2015 r 100*



sagecreek said:


> Still finializing a few of the last locations.


could you give us what u got sofar were dieing out here lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Psedreamseason1 said:


> could you give us what u got sofar were dieing out here lol


Need to wait for the final announcement.

Won't be long now.


----------



## mknpwr (Mar 26, 2013)

And we're still waiting..... Looking to shoot it again with my daughter!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pseshooter300 said:


> I hope there is one close


Is Mt. Airy, NC close enough? :wink:


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Who is hosting it in NC?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

blackheel said:


> Who is hosting it in NC?


My range. Sage Creek


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Are these shoots that awesome? We are thinking about driving to the one in dallas, that is as closed as it comes to me. 8 hour drive. Is it worth is?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Who and where is hosting the Georgia shoot


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3rdCoastHunter said:


> Are these shoots that awesome? We are thinking about driving to the one in dallas, that is as closed as it comes to me. 8 hour drive. Is it worth is?


I've always enjoyed them. Where else can you shoot a live sized giraffe, elephant, and Rhino?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3rdCoastHunter said:


> Are these shoots that awesome? We are thinking about driving to the one in dallas, that is as closed as it comes to me. 8 hour drive. Is it worth is?


If you have a group of guys to make the trip with you will have a ball!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

blackheel said:


> Who is hosting it in NC?


I can assure you that Sage will have am awesome course set of this too. What a beautiful place to shoot.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah it will be me and a few buddies going


----------



## cobow01 (Jan 30, 2014)

Went to r100 last year in va, I will def be going to mt airy. it was worth the 3 hr drive last year, but it will be nice to only drive 15 mins to the r100 this year. Cant wait!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

cobow01 said:


> Went to r100 last year in va, I will def be going to mt airy. it was worth the 3 hr drive last year, but it will be nice to only drive 15 mins to the r100 this year. Cant wait!


Can't get much closer than that. I've got a 1 minute drive though. lain:


----------



## cobow01 (Jan 30, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> Can't get much closer than that. I've got a 1 minute drive though. lain:


Cant beat that! Hey what time is registration for your shoot this weekend?


----------



## Boonedocks (Jan 30, 2013)

I went to the r100.org website but it would only show the state and the dates. Is there a place that I can find where in each state that the shoot will be held? Thanks


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

cobow01 said:


> Cant beat that! Hey what time is registration for your shoot this weekend?


8-2 both days


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Boonedocks said:


> I went to the r100.org website but it would only show the state and the dates. Is there a place that I can find where in each state that the shoot will be held? Thanks


They will finish updating the website shortly with more details and registration access.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Guys/gals don't miss this shoot. Knowing the property owner I can assure you its a must to visit sagecreek


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

We have shot it at Augusta Archers in VA for the past 5 years. We have a blast. Unfortunately theirs is scheduled the same time as the Kentucky ASA shoot so I think we'll be at Sage Creek!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Went to the Iowa shoot the last two years and have to say it is very poorly run. Water jugs were empty all over the course and no spots to buy drinks. Lots of people quitting several targets early and walking through due to thirst and fatigue. Signage was poor also. Like the concept but the quality is unfortunately limited by how well the host site runs things. The sad thing is they have hosted the shoot there for years so they should do better at it.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Can someone recomend a hotel near this Sage Creek property??


steve hilliard said:


> Guys/gals don't miss this shoot. Knowing the property owner I can assure you its a must to visit sagecreek


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BowButla said:


> Can someone recomend a hotel near this Sage Creek property??


Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here is a flyer. Please help spread the word on Facebook and at local shops.

I can send you PDF versions of these two files if you would like.

Thanks,

David


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Have gone to it last 2 years...lots of fun and great practice.


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

I wish they would come to Arizona!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking Good Sage Creek. I got a couple of pickup truck loads of ASA shooters coming from Eastern NC. Is there a place that we can read up on the rules, scoring, and offered classes? Also, is there a pre regristration process?? Any information would be helpful.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

BowButla said:


> Looking Good Sage Creek. I got a couple of pickup truck loads of ASA shooters coming from Eastern NC. Is there a place that we can read up on the rules, scoring, and offered classes? Also, is there a pre regristration process?? Any information would be helpful.


You can pre register on line I believe. It's scored like IBO except the 11 ring is scored a 12. 
If I remember right there are two classes. Hunter and Open.

It's really a laid back shoot on scoring...ie there will be some crazy scores posted and some aren't true.

Basically you and your buddies have your own little competition.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BowButla said:


> Looking Good Sage Creek. I got a couple of pickup truck loads of ASA shooters coming from Eastern NC. Is there a place that we can read up on the rules, scoring, and offered classes? Also, is there a pre regristration process?? Any information would be helpful.


www.r100.org

Currently it's being updated, but is suppose to be fully functional by this coming weekend. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody been to the Columbia, MO or Lindsborg, KS R100's? This is the first year my boy doesn't have a baseball tournament during the R100 and he has been wanting to go for years. It's equal distance to either from Kansas City, so any help on which club you would pick would be appreciated.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

THANKS!! Let me know when its up and running in case I forget to keep checking....


sagecreek said:


> www.r100.org
> 
> Currently it's being updated, but is suppose to be fully functional by this coming weekend. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

tagged for later!


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

Is the Ohio shoot in Coshocton again ??


----------



## 3Dfever65 (Feb 9, 2006)

Where is the one in Va this year ?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3Dfever65 said:


> Where is the one in Va this year ?


I'm assuming back in Staunton VA, where interstate 81 and 64 connect.


----------



## SuperK-8 (Nov 19, 2014)

They are looking for a new location in GA. Veterans Park in Cordele ended up not being able to host it.


----------



## ylomnstr (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone have any update on the shoots? Specifically trying to find out where the NY and MA shoots will be held this year.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Need info were the ohio shoot will be .


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

It will be at the Hamilton Rod and Gun again this year in Sturbridge MA.


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

3Darchr said:


> Need info were the ohio shoot will be .


Me too


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope the web site is not an indication to the shoots this year. No scores, no locations, no contact numbers?? That's got were saving money all over it.


----------



## beanp44 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone know where the Georgia shoot is going to be?


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

I see Rhinehart has the Michigan event scheduled for August 1-2 on their website. But the Saginaw Field and Stream club where it will be held has them down for the 15-16 of August. This could be an issue.....lol


----------



## davidgibsonhm (Jul 16, 2012)

Echo Valley Archers picked up the shoot this year and it will be a Volga State park. These guys know how to run a shoot, I don't think you will find the same issues this year. It is August 29, 30. They are having their second of three indoor 3D shoots finishing today at West Union, IA. If they run it like they do the winter indoor then everyone is in for a treat!


----------



## waydownsouth (Jun 18, 2012)

Still no word on the schedule? Was really wanting to shoot Georgia, does anyone know if Georgia is actually gonna get a R100 shoot?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

davidgibsonhm said:


> Echo Valley Archers picked up the shoot this year and it will be a Volga State park. These guys know how to run a shoot, I don't think you will find the same issues this year. It is August 29, 30. They are having their second of three indoor 3D shoots finishing today at West Union, IA. If they run it like they do the winter indoor then everyone is in for a treat!


Honestly they have the coolest indoor 3D set up I have ever seen. I have been there about 4 times, but in reality I have hated every minute of it.... .so freaking packed, no room to warm up. Shot clock timers, moving targets and being told by a few that at least one guy there wants nothing to do with any target archers. I had a long conversation with a few guys from the club and they were really great - but again by far the coolest set up I have ever seen indoors.

As for the R100 - its a lot of fun in a very kicked back way. You can shoot it however you want, you want to use a range finder. Knock yourself out, you want to lie/cheat on scores - go crazy it doesn't even give out awards. I have literally seen a score posted that was higher than possible..... but I see the scores are no longer on the websites.

its generally a pretty easy shoot, a few far shots on the large animals but a pile of shots around the 23 yard mark, but then the moose at 64 just like that or the giraffe at 71 one year. They have a few fun novelty shoots. I won the steel challenge last year and won a darton bow. I gave it to some kid in the crowd - he was pretty happy


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

waydownsouth said:


> Still no word on the schedule? Was really wanting to shoot Georgia, does anyone know if Georgia is actually gonna get a R100 shoot?


Last I heard the Georgia shoot was cancelled and they were looking for a host.


----------



## woogie_man (Jun 20, 2014)

Planning on getting to one or two of these this summer. There is one north of duluth mn and one in South Dakota. These both are around my anniversary and my wife's bday. So it would be cool to get more info so I can plan a vacation for us.


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tanner B said:


> Is the Ohio shoot in Coshocton again ??


I seen on Coshocton's facebook page that someone had asked if they were hosting again and they replied yes... Id still like to see it confirmed on the R100 website though... Still reserved our hotel room in Coshocton just in case!!

Don't know whats taking so long to get this new R100 website up and running. The first shoot is coming up in what, a week and a half. This is one way to hurt attendence and lose money for sure!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

R100 site is up and running now and you can register online its $35 for 50 targets or $50 for 100 targets. save $5 by registering online


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Glad its up. I think it has a few kinks in registration. At least in my old outdated web browser.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

I must be using the wrong address for pre-registering for this event. I see their 2015 schedule, but no links or info...Can someone provide the correct web address??


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

bowabuk said:


> R100 site is up and running now and you can register online its $35 for 50 targets or $50 for 100 targets. save $5 by registering online


All I see is the same partial 2015 schedule that has been up for a few weeks now... Doesn't seem up and running to me...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys should clear your internet cookies. Or hit refresh when you get to the web page.


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

Its not opening using google chrome... I got it to open using internet explorer... Ill try that thanks..


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> You guys should clear your internet cookies. Or hit refresh when you get to the web page.


Yea that worked... I can see it now... Thanks!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Heads up when registering on line.... There are 2 small boxes on a screen that lists the available target ranges. At least one or both of these boxes must be checked to complete the process (it took me a while to figure this out). Hope this helps others........Looking forward to Sage Creek.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I got pre-registered for Sage Creek. Looking forward to it, since it's less than an hour away!


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

This was my first ever 3-D event last year and had a blast. Plan on attending the Indiana shoot early August


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

so im thinking about doing this for the first time at the coshockton, oh event. What should I expect? I am only doing 1 day (50 targets) is there an end game stratgey towards an award or prize money not that im even going to be any good just wondering. 35 bucks for 50 targets is pretty good. No data is given on that in the FAQ section on the website.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They give away some great door prizes. Must be present to win. They give away a few Saturday, and more on Sunday evinging at 3:15.


----------



## Rob Hawkey (Mar 22, 2015)

We lost our host in pa. A club close to me tried to get it there but they want parking for 300 vehicles. now the closest is either 5 hrs to new york or 4 hrs to Massachusetts...this really blows.


----------

